# CPU cabinet (more air ventilation)



## savithk (Mar 14, 2017)

iam want to replace my current old CPU cabinet to new CPU cabinet (more air ventilation version) iam not a gamer 

this my Motherboard its a uATX Form Factor

*www.asus.com/Motherboards/M4N68TM_V2/


my budget is 4 to 5 only


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 14, 2017)

Deepcool Dukase V2 -4900.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## savithk (Mar 14, 2017)

any other options....??? Cooler Master / Corsair / Thermaltake


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 15, 2017)

savithk said:


> any other options....??? Cooler Master / Corsair / Thermaltake


Corsair SPEC-04 -4.5k
Corsair SPEC ALPHA -6k


Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## savithk (Mar 17, 2017)

any one have Cooler Master MasterBox Lite 3
Cooler Master: MasterBox Lite

or

Cooler Master N400 
Cooler Master: N400


----------



## Navin Talati (Jul 16, 2017)

For more Air ventilation, the cabinet must have fully uninterrupted  In-Out Air flow.
Without replacing a cabinet, this can also be achieved. I have tried it and successfully using for last FOUR years.
I am posting the pictures which are self narrative and the temperature drop of maximum 9 deg. C is also achieved.
Though, the machine is fully loaded, yet the motive is gained.
I think, the information will be useful to you.
Thanks.
Navin Talati / 16-07-2017


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2017)

Navin Talati said:


> For more Air ventilation, the cabinet must have fully uninterrupted  In-Out Air flow.
> Without replacing a cabinet, this can also be achieved. I have tried it and successfully using for last FOUR years.
> I am posting the pictures which are self narrative and the temperature drop of maximum 9 deg. C is also achieved.
> Though, the machine is fully loaded, yet the motive is gained.
> ...



very good pictures with simple explanation.


----------

